

Itsy-OS: A simple 380 byte OS kernel - impomatic
http://www.retroprogramming.com/2011/03/itsy-os-simple-preemptive-switcher.html

======
DrJokepu
Really cool experiment, although a bit difficult to extend as there are only
132 bytes remaining for loading anything else from the disk, which is not much
(the boot sector is normally 512 bytes long on x86).

~~~
sgt
Correct me if I am wrong. Isn't it likely that you would create a quick
bootloader in the 512 byte long boot-sector, and then load this Itsy-OS from
storage (e.g. flash, ROM, etc). Ofcourse it would require the bootloader to be
written...

~~~
DrJokepu
Normally you would be right but I think since we're talking about kernel code
golf here, it's only fair to consider the bootloader (if there's any) as part
of the kernel.

------
chrisjsmith
I really like this. It's a good bootstrap environment for a kernel or
scripting language of sorts. You could just about squeeze something to pull a
block or two off disk with the BIOS on the end and kick off something more
complicated.

Will have to dig out bochs tonight :)

